# Standoff with armed group closes part of I-95; Wakefield, Reading asked to shelter-in-place



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> *WAKEFIELD, Mass. —*
> A standoff between police and several armed individuals caused the closure of a part of Interstate 95 overnight. The situation also led to a shelter-in-place order for the communities of Wakefield and Reading.
> 
> The situation began with a traffic stop around 2 a.m.
> ...


Standoff with armed group closes part of I-95; Wakefield, Reading asked to shelter-in-place

I couldn't find much on these yahoos other than they're sovereign citizens (like that wasn't obvious before I saw their name). I'm calling it now, at some point in the future one or more of them or their family members will find their way here to resurrect the thread, tell us they're great guys and call us all assholes.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Moors, huh? I don't know if anyone here reads history









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Seems to be wrapping up with a WIN for the good guys.

The Moors? Not the MOOPS?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Anyone named Satchel..?


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

They were going to Maine for “Training”.. I’d bet good money there was some awkward moment pauses there when they got pulled over. “So wait, you’re going to Maine? For training? Carrying an arsenal of weapons?...."


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

DPH1992 said:


> They were going to Maine for “Training”.. I’d bet good money there was some awkward moment pauses there when they got pulled over. “So wait, you’re going to Maine? For training? Carrying an arsenal of weapons?...."


I just packed up to do the exact same thing....but we won't be dressed up and displaying rifles while we refuel on the side of the highway 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hush said:


> I just packed up to do the exact same thing....but we won't be dressed up and displaying rifles while we refuel on the side of the highway
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


I know, talk about having some audacity.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hush said:


> I just packed up to do the exact same thing....but we won't be dressed up and displaying rifles while we refuel on the side of the highway
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Running out of gas = operational failure.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Goose said:


> Running out of gas = operational failure.


They thought stopping for gas would attract unwanted attention...so they thought it would be smarter to bring fuel cans and refuel on the side of the highway. In camouflage. With rifles. At 0130. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Some of the questions are; if they had to stop to put gas in their car on the side of the highway, where did they start on their journey? Did they all come from Rhode Island? What's the allure in Maine that they travel all the way there to "train?"


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

It's not the Moors, it's the Moops.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Today I drove to Maine with some friends, brought some toys, had some fun....not a single incident. But unlike these clowns I remembered to bring my.....























Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

🤣🤣🤣😂😂


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

At around 45 seconds in, the Colonel says the bad guys had "body worn cameras." Is that true? Wonder what that's all about? That's different.
(Disregard the headline below, it's not correct, although it certainly isn't a good thing but it is the correct story.)




https://www.aol.com/news/ohio-police-chief-leaving-ku-203847048.html


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

LA Copper said:


> At around 45 seconds in, the Colonel says the bad guys had "body worn cameras." Is that true? Wonder what that's all about? That's different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think one of them was simulcasting the whole thing. They have a YouTube page apparently, but I haven’t been able to locate it yet.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

LA Copper said:


> At around 45 seconds in, the Colonel says the bad guys had "body worn cameras." Is that true? Wonder what that's all about? That's different.
> (Disregard the headline below, it's not correct, although it certainly isn't a good thing but it is the correct story.)
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind, found one of their YouTube pages.. imagine coming up on these loonies at 2am on I-95.. thank god I’m a city cop, I ain’t cut out for that highway stuff lol. 



https://www.youtube.com/c/JamhalsFlicks/videos


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Yup, sovereign citizen type assclowns. They did have bodycams...smart, but not going to go how they think. They could have done this right, they clearly wanted attention and they got it. The coverage is great, CNN skipped over most of the important parts and wrote their story in the way that makes this group sound like white supremacists. Hilarious. Had they acted normal, this would have been a non issue. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hush said:


> Yup, sovereign citizen type assclowns. They did have bodycams...smart, but not going to go how they think. They could have done this right, they clearly wanted attention and they got it. The coverage is great, CNN skipped over most of the important parts and wrote their story in the way that makes this group sound like white supremacists. Hilarious. Had they acted normal, this would have been a non issue.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Police: No, no these guys are black people with extremist ideologies..
CNN: They’re black?... that doesn’t work for us, we’re going to say they’re white instead..

Pretty sure that’s how the conversation went.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

For a media outlet that injects race into everything, including the weather, this article has no mention of race, Moors, or anything resembling truth or facts. It's deliberately written to cast the blame on white, militia, republicans. 








Massachusetts police standoff with heavily armed men ends in 11 arrests | CNN


A standoff overnight between Massachusetts State Police and "several heavily armed men" in the woods ended Saturday morning with 11 people arrested, authorities said.




www.cnn.com





Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hush said:


> For a media outlet that injects race into everything, including the weather, this article has no mention of race, Moors, or anything resembling truth or facts. It's deliberately written to cast the blame on white, militia, republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that was really poorly written. I mean even MassLive had better facts than that. That’s the type of article that will leave a reader having more of a speculative idea of who these people were instead of who they really were.. because if I’m being honest, before I knew what the hell “The Moors” were, I figured these guys were just some hicks who were shitfaced on their way to Maine with a ton of guns.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

More footage, from the actual crazies..


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

It's intentional. They never leave out race unless it doesn't fit their agenda. I literally did the exact same thing these guys were trying to do today, only without issue because we did it the right way. They clearly wanted to make a statement, and I guarantee you Bartley-Fox will not be applied to them, and the "high capacity" and "assault weapon" charges that Massachusetts residents or, New Hampshire residents who stray across the line would be charged with, will be pled down or dismissed in this case. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

DPH1992 said:


> Police: No, no these guys are black people with extremist ideologies..
> CNN: They’re black?... that doesn’t work for us, we’re going to say they’re white instead..
> 
> Pretty sure that’s how the conversation went.


You guys haven't heard? You don't have to be white to be a white supremacist anymore. As much as that sounds like a joke it's not. If these guys were a conservative group the media talking point would be "a group of white supremacists......"


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I forgot one question....

What are they "training" for with all that hardware? Do they have some type of attack planned that they're training for?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> What are they "training" for with all that hardware?


Aerial refuelings.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Just think about how many times this has, does, and will continue. Chapter 140/Sec.129C (h) would have exempted these "non-residents" from violating possession law, had they just had their firearms unloaded and cased. Idiots or provocateurs? you decide...............


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LA Copper said:


> I forgot one question....
> 
> What are they "training" for with all that hardware? Do they have some type of attack planned that they're training for?


Not saying it's related, but a friend had a good point. They were traveling from Rhode Island to Maine which would take them through Mass and then New Hampshire on the day that the current first lady was scheduled to arrive at Pease. Probably a coincidence, but you can't help but ask if they had something bigger planned even if it didn't involve Flotus.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

HistoryHound said:


> Not saying it's related, but a friend had a good point. They were traveling from Rhode Island to Maine which would take them through Mass and then New Hampshire on the day that the current first lady was scheduled to arrive at Pease. Probably a coincidence, but you can't help but ask if they had something bigger planned even if it didn't involve Flotus.


They're on the same team. Besides, if they had actual ill intent.... they'd have better OPSEC. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hush said:


> They're on the same team. Besides, if they had actual ill intent.... they'd have better OPSEC.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


dry run to see response?

Good job by all agencies involved, could’ve been a disaster.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

It was a test. Watch and see.
Check your gear.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll say it....if they had been white this is ALL you would be seeing on the news


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Yep.
Buried Because Black.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

CNN even stated in their their article they weren't thing to publish the names of those arrested....hard to whitewash it when the names are Jamal and Abdul Al Monsoor

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hush said:


> CNN even stated in their their article they weren't thing to publish the names of those arrested....hard to whitewash it when the names are Jamal and Abdul Al Monsoor
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


well... they are whitish supremist


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Hush said:


> They thought stopping for gas would attract unwanted attention...so they thought it would be smarter to bring fuel cans and refuel on the side of the highway. In camouflage. With rifles. At 0130.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Just think how, with all those gas cans in the cars, how things COULD have gone for them. Especially with all that ammunition in the cars.









"Frontline" - Clayton Bigsby Pt. 1 - Uncensored - Chappelle's Show | Comedy Central US


Meet Clayton Bigsby, a black white supremacist.




www.cc.com


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> Just think how, with all those gas cans in the cars, how things COULD have gone for them. Especially with all that ammunition in the cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Accidents do happen every day. Shame they didn't have one.


----------

